# i said hi to a dog



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

but a man standing nearby thought i was talking to him. so he asked me how i was. alarmed by this, i said i was fine and kept walking. that was the day before last. 

i am counting this as initiating a greeting with a stranger even though it was incidental.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

lol Did anyone else notice


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i wouldn't know. i was too focused on the dog.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome. Reminds me of The Hangover.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Your posts are my favourite on the forum.


----------



## apersonintheory (Nov 26, 2012)

I said hi to a dog the other day while on a hike and then got annoyed when it's human came bumbling down the trail after him. Dogs > Humans.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

No disrespect meant, but I burst out laughing when I read the thread title.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

lmao I just wanna say this made me laugh. But in a good way


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Next time you need to make it more obvious you are talking to the dog rather then some random human thingy. Get down on your knees next to the dog and say something like "nice doggie woggie" and pat it behind the ears or balls or wherever you feel is best. then perhaps roll around with it a bit. If the human thingy still tries to strike up a conversation just start barking and stuff and you will be fine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm always afraid people think I'm nuts when I meow at cats. Whenever I see a cat on the street or in someone's yard I try to pet it. I memorize which houses have friendly cats, so if I go by them again I will meow even if I don't see the cat in case it's hiding somewhere.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

the alternate ending to this story would be the event in which you became enraged with the man for interrupting your constructive conversation with the dog and yelled at the man, causing him to fearfully flee the area.... then you would have had a better opportunity to start a long-term friendship with the dog


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I'm always afraid people think I'm nuts when I meow at cats. Whenever I see a cat on the street or in someone's yard I try to pet it. I memorize which houses have friendly cats, so if I go by them again I will meow even if I don't see the cat in case it's hiding somewhere.


No, I'm pretty sure this is normal. I usually finish work pretty late, sometime after midnight, and all the cats are out. I like taking my time, going from cat to cat saying hello (since by now I've learned which ones are nice and which ones are nasty), but then when I come back home my cat shoots me dirty looks and calls me a **** under his breath.


----------



## armyoflight (Jan 9, 2013)

But what did the dog say? :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

kiirby said:


> No, I'm pretty sure this is normal. I usually finish work pretty late, sometime after midnight, and all the cats are out. I like taking my time, going from cat to cat saying hello (since by now I've learned which ones are nice and which ones are nasty), but then when I come back home my cat shoots me dirty looks and calls me a **** under his breath.


Yeah, when I used to have a cat, she would hiss at my hand on occasion after smelling the other cat on it.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> Next time you need to make it more obvious you are talking to the dog rather then some random human thingy. Get down on your knees next to the dog and say something like "nice doggie woggie" and pat it behind the ears or balls or wherever you feel is best. then perhaps roll around with it a bit. If the human thingy still tries to strike up a conversation just start barking and stuff and you will be fine.


when i was in kindergarten and first grade, making my way up to the gates of the school, i would encounter a dog. my mom always dropped me off below where the dog was so i wouldn't have to go out of my way to pet it. it was a golden colored dog and and it was always lying down on the steps of this one house. i would kneel down to it like you advise and hug it (so would some other kids. but i didn't do it because it was fashionable or because it was a morning ritual. i did it because i loved to hug it). but the thing was it was connected to the property by the leash, not to a human thingy. i do not feel prepared to bark at a human to disengage it. it might send a clear signal that i am exclusively interested in the dog, but i fear it might also cause a scene.



kiirby said:


> Your posts are my favourite on the forum.


that's really nice of you to say that. you know i really love your posts and like how you go over-the-top in a reply (well you think so but i often don't) but then how you acknowledge that in a follow-up reply, among other things? and how some of your posts express things with such sense and clarity and sometimes humor, in ways that i could never express them myself? well they inevitably fall among my growing compendium of posts that i appreciate the most.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

That's weird.. I always talk to animals haha Im weird. Id feel so embarrassed if the same thing happened to me.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

enfield said:


> but a man standing nearby thought i was talking to him. so he asked me how i was. alarmed by this, i said i was fine and kept walking. that was the day before last.
> 
> i am counting this as initiating a greeting with a stranger even though it was accidental.


That's a cute story! And something good came out of it 

(I talked to a squirrel once)


----------



## Luvere (Dec 11, 2012)

I always talk to my dog. She acts like she understands what I'm saying so it's really nice. I also talked to a squirrel once... It stared at me for so long; I just had to say something. When I had cats I'd talk to them too. But my dog always got jelly.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I did this aswell today! Right about when I was grabbing my bike on the way home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

enfield said:


> but a man standing nearby thought i was talking to him. so he asked me how i was. alarmed by this, i said i was fine and kept walking. that was the day before last.
> 
> i am counting this as initiating a greeting with a stranger even though it was incidental.


You should have offered him a dog biscuit. :lol
Good job on the interaction, though.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

So are you gonna see each other again? You and the dog, I mean. I'm only interested in that.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

> i said hi to a dog


All i want to ask is...did he say hi back?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool, I think the dog had social anxiety and didn't answer back.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

So I've got a theory now...if we pretend that all of the human beings in the world were cute cats and dogs, then SA would be cured. Am i right? =)

I'm going to test this theory right away by giving my boss some cat treats and we shall all get high by smoking catnip!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

This thread would never be complete without this.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I used to interact with dogs all the time, I love 'em.
But the dogs where I live know are being walked by nutcase-y looking people so I stay away. ;p
Nice work on the human interaction though, even if it wasn't your intention.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats cool,thats cool.

PS:I have conversations with my dogs.Is that weird?...............


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

This made me laugh in a good way


----------



## August Dietrich (Nov 4, 2012)

LOL. aww that's nice...and cute!


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

...What did the dog say?, 
I think you two have a very interesting future


----------

